# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms >  ارائه نسخه نهایی ASP.NET 3.5 and Visual Studio 2008 دانلود کنید

## shahab_ksh

نسخه نهایی نرم افزار های ASP.NET 3.5 and Visual Studio 2008
در سایت مایکروسافت قرار گرفت از آدرس زیر دانلود کنید 

http://www.asp.net/downloads/vs2008/

----------


## anubis_ir

دیروز منتشر شد
http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/vstudio/default.aspx

----------


## miladr

همه مردان پادشاه

----------


## merlin_vista

> دیروز منتشر شد
> http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/vstudio/default.aspx


ای خدا !!! قضیه چیه واقعاً اومده !  :متفکر: 
پس مگر قرار نبود تو ماه فوریه سال 2008 بیاد بیرون  :افسرده: 





> همه مردان پادشاه


تو این عکس که خبری از SQL server 2008 نیست  :ناراحت: 
مگه با VS 2008 نسخه جدید SQL server یعنی Sql Server 2008 نمیاد  :ناراحت: 
من که گیج شدم  :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## rtech

این مایکروسافت همش در حال غافلگیر کردنه

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

> قضیه چیه واقعاً اومده !


بله واقعا اومده!



> مگر قرار نبود تو ماه فوریه سال 2008 بیاد بیرون


اون چیزی که قرار بود در ماه فوریه 2008 منتشر بشه، Windows Server 2008 و SQL Server 2008 بود!

موفق باشید.

----------


## merlin_vista

حالا به نظر شما Swich کنیم رو VS2008 یا صبر کنیم که نسخه های  Windows Server 2008 و SQL Server 2008 هم بیاد و بعد !!
نظرتون چیه ؟!

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

*چند نکته در باب VS 2008*

1) در حال حاضر Silverlight در نسخه ی نهایی VS 2008 وجود نداره و بعدا به عنوان یک آپدیت منتشر میشه.
2) پشتیبانی از معماری MVC در حال حاضر در نسخه ی نهایی VS 2008 وجود نداره و بعدا به عنوان یک آپدیت منتشر میشه.
3) کدهای کتابخانه های دات نت که در زمان دیباگ کردن کارایی دارند در حال حاضر در VS 2008 وجود ندارند و بعدا به عنوان یک آپدیت منتشر میشه.
4) فعلا VS 2008 هایی که به عنوان نسخه ی "نهایی" در بازار میبینید رو به عنوان نسخه ی نهایی نخرید!
همگی یا Beta 2 هستند یا نسخه ی 90 روزه!

نسخه ی نهایی(!) از نسخه ی نهایی VS 2008 در اواسط ماه ژانویه قابل دسترسی خواهد بود.

موفق باشید.

----------


## Programmer.G

من همین الان نسخه نهایی اکسپرس ادیشن رو که رایگان هم هست دانلود کردم. دارم تستش می کنم. حجمش 900 مگابایته.

----------


## shahab_ksh

عجبا این تاپیک چه پر حذف بود !

شوخی کردم جناب راد کار خوبی میکنی


مثل اینکه هنوز نسخه های جدای ISO رو سایت نیست نسخه آزمایشیش بصورت جدا بود

مثلا Visual Web Developer 2008 بصورت ISO و جدای از بقیه مجموعه

باید منتظر بود

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

> 1) در حال حاضر Silverlight در نسخه ی نهایی VS 2008 وجود نداره و بعدا به عنوان یک آپدیت منتشر میشه.


ساعاتی پیش بسته ی Silverlight 1.1 برای VS.NET 2008 منتشر شد:
http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/archi...-download.aspx

----------


## rtech

دوستان میشه نسخه های بازار رو تهیه کرد ؟ یا صبر کنیم تا کاملش بیاد ؟

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

نسخه ی موجود در حال حاضر نسخه ی RTM هست که مختص مشتریان مایکروسافت هست.
تا زمان در دسترس بودن نسخه ی نهایی که احتمالا اواسط ماه ژانویه میشه می تونید از نسخه های رایگان 90 روزه استفاده کنید.

موفق باشید.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

نسخه Final منتشر شده و از طریق فروشگاه برنامه نویس بصورت DVD قابل ابتیاع است. اعلان مربوطه بزودی در بخش فروشگاه برنامه نویس درج خواهد شد.

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

> نسخه Final منتشر شده و از طریق فروشگاه برنامه نویس بصورت DVD قابل ابتیاع است. اعلان مربوطه بزودی در بخش فروشگاه برنامه نویس درج خواهد شد.


برادر کرامتی، منظورتون نسخه ی بدون محدودیت هست؟
نسخه ی بدون محدودیت برای MSDN Subscribtions عرضه شده. اگر منظورتون این نسخه هست لطفا بفرمایید.
در سایت آمازون و همچنین طبق گفته ی Scott Guthrie اعلام شده بود که 7 تا 8 هفته بعد از عرضه نهایی که همون نیمه ی های ژانویه میشه محصول برای خریداری در دسترس هست.

متشکرم.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

سلام.

بله، منظورم نسخه بدون محدودیت است.

دوستی که اینها رو در اختیار من گذاشته از مشتری های ویژه مایکروسافت است.

----------


## mahdi_negahi

من که خریدم 
چیزی که قابل توجه است این debug کردن جاوا اسکریپت است ، خیلی باهاله

----------


## shahab_ksh

کسی این vs 2008 رو دانلود کرده؟ یعنی فایل ISo رو

حجمش چنده؟ من با DAP در حال دانلود هستم اولش نوشته بود mg 894.65 اما تا حالا تا 951 مگابایت رسیده هنوز که هنوزه داره دانلود میکنه جریان چیه؟

----------


## mp2009

دوستان ایا میشه از 2005 به 2008 کوچ کرد؟
ایا واقعا ارزش دارد؟

----------


## sh

بله ارزش داره من که دیروز نسخه 2005 رو پاک کردم و Visual Studio.NET 2008 RTM رو نصب کردم . خوشبختانه ایندفعه ماکروسافت ویژوال استدیو رو شخم نزده  تا نسبت به نسخه 2005 تغییراتش زیاد و پیچیده باشه

----------


## mp2009

میشه بگید چه امکانات جدیدی به غیر از اجاکس توش هست؟

----------


## Programmer.G

> کسی این vs 2008 رو دانلود کرده؟ یعنی فایل ISo رو
> 
> حجمش چنده؟ من با DAP در حال دانلود هستم اولش نوشته بود mg 894.65 اما تا حالا تا 951 مگابایت رسیده هنوز که هنوزه داره دانلود میکنه جریان چیه؟


من نسخه Express رو دانلود کردم دقیقا 894 مگابایت هست. حتما دانلود منیجرت ایراد داره.

----------


## mahdi_negahi

در اولین بررسی ها :
1-از نظر جاوا اسکریپت و AJAX بسیاز قوی شده
2-Windows Communication Foundation
3-ساپورت 3 تا freamwork

----------


## ir_programmer

*Visual Studio 2008 and .NET Framework 3.5 Training Kit*

دانلود کنید:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...DisplayLang=en

----------


## merlin_vista

> *Visual Studio 2008 and .NET Framework 3.5 Training Kit*
> 
> دانلود کنید:
> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...DisplayLang=en


میشه راجب *Training Kit* یه توضیح بدی  :لبخند:

----------


## shahab_ksh

> میشه راجب *Training Kit* یه توضیح بدی


کیت های آموزشی نمونه هایی از استفاده از 

*Visual Studio 2008 and .NET Framework 3.5*

----------


## rtech

کدوم نسخه مناسب تره ؟ منظورم Professional  ، team suite  و.... هست

----------


## merlin_vista

چه کسانی تا حالا Swich کردن روی VS 2008 !
 به نظر شما یکم زود نیست برای Swich شدن روی 2008

----------


## mehrdad201

لطفا دوستانی که از نسخه 2008 استفاده می کنند بگن که آیا CSS ادیتورش نسبت به حالت قبل پیشرفت کرده ؟

مثلا در حد office sharepoint شده ؟؟ (یا بهتر) آخه من همیشه واسه CSS از همین office sharepoint استفاده می کردم.

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

انتظار امکانات خارق العادی همانند آنچه از 2003 به 2005 دیدید نداشته باشید.
امکانات جاری که در VS 2005 وجود داره تا حد نسبتا زیادی نیازهای شما رو بر طرف می کنه به گونه ای که سویچ نکردن بر روی 2008 با وضع فعلی که داره ضرر خاصی نداره...
به جز چند امکان جالب و قابل توجه در VS 2008 که بیشتر به AJAX Integrated و WPF و Debugging بر میگرده چیز خاص دیگه ای وجود نداره.
البته توصیه همیشه این هست که با جدیدترین نسخه کار کنید.

موفق باشید.

----------


## mahdi_negahi

> انتظار امکانات خارق العادی همانند آنچه از 2003 به 2005 دیدید نداشته باشید.
> امکانات جاری که در VS 2005 وجود داره تا حد نسبتا زیادی نیازهای شما رو بر طرف می کنه به گونه ای که سویچ نکردن بر روی 2008 با وضع فعلی که داره ضرر خاصی نداره...
> به جز چند امکان جالب و قابل توجه در VS 2008 که بیشتر به AJAX Integrated و WPF و Debugging بر میگرده چیز خاص دیگه ای وجود نداره.
> البته توصیه همیشه این هست که با جدیدترین نسخه کار کنید.
> 
> موفق باشید.


بنده یک پروژه را دارم با 2008 تکمیل میکنم 
با جناب راد مافقم ، آن جهشی که در 2005 دیده میشود در 2008 دیده نشد 
فقط editor design واقعا پیشرفت کرده که اگر شما Microsoft Expression Web دیده باشید بازهم زیاد به چشم شما تازه نمی آید 
CSS Editor هم جالب شده که انهم باز Microsoft Expression Web  ارث برده 
debug JS که جای خود را دارد
در بررسی های دیگه یک WCF اضافه شده که برای ساخت سیستم های یک پارچه است

----------


## ir_programmer

> کدوم نسخه مناسب تره ؟ منظورم Professional  ، team suite  و.... هست


خودت مقایسه کن.
البته در مورد 2005 هست اما خیلی تفاوتی نداره با 2008.

http://www.microway.com.au/microsoft/vs_compare.stm

----------


## maxpayn2

بالاخره امروز ( شنبه 10 آذر ) Visual Studio 2008 Professional نسخه 90 روزه منتشر شد ، میتونید از این لینک دانلود کنید : http://go.microsoft.com/?linkid=7771657 البته 3.3 گیگابایت حجم داره

----------


## anubis_ir

تفاوت تمام این نگارش‌ها در شماره سریال است.
شماره سریال پیش فرض 90 روزه است. این شماره قابل تغییر است ... (در کنترل پنل)

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

*Web Deployment Projects برای VS.NET 2008 منتشر شد*

گزینه های کامپایل و Publish برای پروژه های ASP.NET بسیار محدود هستند در صورتی که امکانات aspnet_compiler و ابزار aspnet_merge که در کنار هم وظیفه ی کامپایل پروژه های ASP.NET رو بر عهده دارند بسیار بیشتر هست.
Web Deployment Projects یک add-in برای VS.NET هست که از زمان انتشار VS.NET 2005 عرضه شده و برای بهره برداری و اضافه کردن امکانات وسیع برای کامپایل برنامه های ASP.NET به کار میره.
این add-in شما رو از درگیر شدن با پارامترها و سویچ های خط فرمان ابزارهای aspnet_compiler و aspnet_merge  بی نیاز می کنه.
هر چند که معلوم نیست چرا از زمان انتشار VS.NET 2005 تا حالا که VS.NET 2008 منتشر شده مایکروسافت از WDP برای بهره برداری از امکانات کامپایل برنامه های ASP.NET استفاده می کنه!
در حال حاضر نسخه ی CTP ی این ابزار مخصوص VS.NET 2008 نسخه ی RTM و Final منتشر شده که می تونید از لینک ذیل اون رو دانلود کنید:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=en

نسخه ی اصلی در ژانویه ی 2008 منتشر میشه.

موفق باشید.

پ.ن: ابزارهای دیگه ای نیز برای استفاده از امکانات کامپایل برنامه های ASP.NET در VS.NET 2005 توسط افراد و شرکت های مختلف ارائه شده که از جمله میشه به ابزار کامپایل سایت www.west-wind.com اشاره کرد که قبلا در این سایت معرفیش کردم.

----------


## rezaei manesh

لطفا لینک نسخه final و RTM نسخه 2008 رو اگه دارین بزارین تو ماکرو سافت نسخه 90 روزش هست
من لینکش رو توی وب پیدا نکردم...

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

> لطفا لینک نسخه final و RTM نسخه 2008 رو اگه دارین بزارین تو ماکرو سافت نسخه 90 روزش هست


شما انتظار داری که VS.NET بدون محدودیت و رایگان عرضه بشه؟

----------


## abadanboy

> *چند نکته در باب VS 2008
> 
> *1) در حال حاضر Silverlight در نسخه ی نهایی VS 2008 وجود نداره و بعدا به عنوان یک آپدیت منتشر میشه.
> 2) پشتیبانی از معماری MVC در حال حاضر در نسخه ی نهایی VS 2008 وجود نداره و بعدا به عنوان یک آپدیت منتشر میشه.
> 3) کدهای کتابخانه های دات نت که در زمان دیباگ کردن کارایی دارند در حال حاضر در VS 2008 وجود ندارند و بعدا به عنوان یک آپدیت منتشر میشه.
> 4) فعلا VS 2008 هایی که به عنوان نسخه ی "نهایی" در بازار میبینید رو به عنوان نسخه ی نهایی نخرید!
> همگی یا Beta 2 هستند یا نسخه ی 90 روزه!
> 
> نسخه ی نهایی(!) از نسخه ی نهایی VS 2008 در اواسط ماه ژانویه قابل دسترسی خواهد بود.


نسخه ای که آقای کرامتی گزاشته واسه فروش اینارو داره یا خیر

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

> نسخه ای که آقای کرامتی گزاشته واسه فروش اینارو داره یا خیر


از اون لیست تنها گزینه ی 1 یعنی Silverlight چند روز پیش عرضه شده که قاعدتا در نسخه ی فروش سایت برنامه نویس وجود نداره.
دو مورد دیگه هنوز توسط تیم توسعه ی دات نت منتشر نشدن.
پشتیبانی از معماری MVC، در این هفته و کدهای کتابخانه های دات نت تا 2 هفته ی دیگه منتشر میشن.

موفق باشید.

----------


## SabaSabouhi

> *چند نکته در باب VS 2008*
> 
> 1) در حال حاضر Silverlight در نسخه ی نهایی VS 2008 وجود نداره و بعدا به عنوان یک آپدیت منتشر میشه.
> موفق باشید.


 
با سلام
این Silverlight چى هست؟

صبا صبوحى

----------


## merlin_vista

> با سلام
> این Silverlight چى هست؟
> 
> صبا صبوحى


اگه حداقل در این وب سایت یه جستجویی میکردی زودتر به نتیجه میرسیدی  :لبخند: 
به طور کلی میشه گفت یه رقیب تازه برای Flash  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## merlin_vista

میشه بگید که VS 2008 در چند نگارش عرضه شده و کامل ترین آنها چیه ؟

----------


## ir_programmer

> میشه بگید که VS 2008 در چند نگارش عرضه شده و کامل ترین آنها چیه ؟


قبلا توضیح دادم.

http://www.microway.com.au/microsoft/vs_compare.stm

البته در مورد 2005 هست اما خیلی تفاوتی نداره با 2008.
مشخص هست که Team System بهتره.

----------


## merlin_vista

*Team Explorer 2008 این چیه ؟
*

----------


## merlin_vista

آقا یک سوال داشتم در مورد *Visual Studio .Net 2008 Team Suite Edition* که آقای کرامتی در سایت میفرشوند :
میخواستم بدونم این همان نسخه ای است که در ژانویه سال 2008 میاد و یا کار بر روی VS2008 هنوز هست و ممکن است نسخه 2008 از این کامل تر باشه ؟ میشه بفرمائید چون من میخواهم بخرم . نمیدونم صبر کنم و یا همین را بخرم ؟

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

همین رو بخرید.
این نسخه کامل هست. نسخه ای که در ماه ژانویه به دست برنامه نویسان و End Users میرسه همین نسخه ای هست که در حال حاضر در سایت برنامه نویس به فروش می رسه.

موفق باشید.

----------


## amir_saniyan

این تاپیک رو هم یک نگاهی بکنید:

ویژگی‌های جدید Visual Studio 2008 :
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=87282

----------

